# For the Love of Stripes!



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Some people don't like stripes; I'm not one of those people. I'd stripe my trees if my mower went vertical.

1. Let's see some of your &#128293; stripes from the season! Winter is knocking and dormancy is coming. &#128546;

Here was a stripe show I put down two weekends ago....

https://youtu.be/8tarFMyORnw

2. What equipment you using? I'm using a Husqvarna YTH 22V46 with a Big League Lawns striper.

Of course, subscribe if you like what I'm doing. No expert, just a professional tinker.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Nicely done. I've currently got 2,500 sq. ft for my Toro GM1000. Moving to an acre next month and will be getting a tractor for the time being while I save for a triplex.

Subscribed!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

I have about an acre as well! I love it. I love mowing and growing on it.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Backyard stripes! If the sun was out it would have been even more awesome...



Here is link to me striping it another day...


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Finally got something resembling stripes! I really need to find some time in the garage, or just pony up and get a BL striper. Just mowed with a Husqvarna YT46LS

https://imgur.com/a/XWaKhtp


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Here are some GLY stripes when I started my Reno :lol: :



Followed by these wavy bad boys of the new grass:


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

Toro zero turn 50". Over 1 acre


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> Finally got something resembling stripes! I really need to find some time in the garage, or just pony up and get a BL striper. Just mowed with a Husqvarna YT46LS
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XWaKhtp


Mine use to be the same way until I got the BL striper. They look good though! Grass looks fresh.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Here are some GLY stripes when I started my Reno :lol: :
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by these wavy bad boys of the new grass:


The Reno stripes are 🔥! Ha. That's amazing.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Aceman said:


> Toro zero turn 50". Over 1 acre


Those are very straight considering the curvature of the ground your mowing on. Mine tend to venture into curved lines over time! Ha It looks 🔥 with low sun. Nice work.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a great nieghbor who takes the best angle of my stripes. This is from October 17... 😍. By the way, his are amazing too!!!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I love stripes! For the most part if I'm mowing I'm striping all season long.
May 29.

October 31.
Mower: The BEAST. 30 year old Snapper 21".
Striper: The Magic Maker. Homemade roller.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Butter said:


> I love stripes! For the most part if I'm mowing I'm striping all season long.
> May 29.
> 
> October 31.
> ...


Wow! 🔥

I'm going to go for a pattern next mow. That's awesome stuff! Great job! 🙌👏

What's the DIY roller setup?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks! 
The Beast and the Magic Maker. 
The Beast is old and worn out but still loves to mow. The Magic Maker is crude in design and fabrication but can lay down a stripe.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Butter said:


> Thanks!
> The Beast and the Magic Maker.
> The Beast is old and worn out but still loves to mow. The Magic Maker is crude in design and fabrication but can lay down a stripe.


Your roller is a solid design! You fabricated that well. I'm impressed. That definitely would work.

You fill it with anything? What is are the side caps of the rollers made of? You weld that frame up?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The roller is from some kind of commercial printer. A friend gave it to me. It's has bearings on each end. It's rubber on an aluminum tube. The pvc is just a sleeve I put on to keep the rubber from getting torn up from turning on the concrete. I kind of just slapped it together thinking I would refine it if it worked. It's worked so well I haven't needed to refine it. I had to add some reinforcements at some point but otherwise it's been great.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I need to replace the pinions and wheels on my Toro this winter. Been looking at the getting striping system for it also. How tough it it to maneuver with Toro system? I should look around work and see if i can find some DIY system. We usually have lots of odd machinery and parts being discarded.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Butter said:


> The roller is from some kind of commercial printer. A friend gave it to me. It's has bearings on each end. It's rubber on an aluminum tube. The pvc is just a sleeve I put on to keep the rubber from getting torn up from turning on the concrete. I kind of just slapped it together thinking I would refine it if it worked. It's worked so well I haven't needed to refine it. I had to add some reinforcements at some point but otherwise it's been great.


Fantastic! That is sweet stuff.


----------



## cam05210 (Oct 4, 2020)

Last weekend...GCI TTTF strong


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

macattack said:


> I need to replace the pinions and wheels on my Toro this winter. Been looking at the getting striping system for it also. How tough it it to maneuver with Toro system? I should look around work and see if i can find some DIY system. We usually have lots of odd machinery and parts being discarded.


Agreed. I tried on my Husqvarna a few versions of a DIY system. But with my hills around my house it was fails. So, I gave in to a Big League Lawn striper. It's worked like a dream! Good luck and share what you do!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

cam05210 said:


> Last weekend...GCI TTTF strong


I 👀 your 🔥! Those are great lines! Man I love stripes.


----------



## IndyLawnGuy (Jul 29, 2020)

End of season mow.
John Deere Z445 Zero Turn


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

IndyLawnGuy said:


> End of season mow.
> John Deere Z445 Zero Turn


Those are 🔥! Better call the fire department on those. Great stuff!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

4/18/20. NoMix Stripes


8/2/20. Glypho Stripes


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

jskierko said:


> 4/18/20. NoMix Stripes
> 
> 
> 8/2/20. Glypho Stripes


I love it! You have 🔥 there; keep water on hand. Good stuff. I don't think nice stripes can get old to me.


----------



## cro716 (Aug 31, 2020)

July 25th

]

Aug 6th


Halloween 8 weeks post seed down reno.



Cub Cadet CC 800 DIY roller. I think I settled with a dry cement mix for fill. I accidently drilled a hole in the tube so I may be losing weight every mow.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

cro716 said:


> July 25th
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


Looks great! I see your 🔥.

And for the hole... try some epoxy to fill it in. I assume it is a small one.

Keep it up! Stripe on!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I love stripes too! Mowed with a JD 2500B. Here are some in April, HOC @ 5/8".





Here are some in July, HOC 1.25".




A pic from October, HOC 1".


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Pete1313 said:


> I love stripes too! Mowed with a JD 2500B. Here are some in April, HOC @ 5/8".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tight, so nice! You burnt those 🔥 stripes down! I'm loving that we all have pictures of our stripe shows. It's good to know it not just me!

Keep on striping!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

36" Ferris


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Budstl said:


> 36" Ferris


Hot dog those are 🔥! Love them. 👏


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Honda HRR with a Big League Lawns kit.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Wiley said:


> Honda HRR with a Big League Lawns kit.


Love my BLL striper! It has some weight to it. Made well and works great! I 👀🔥in your lawn! Nice work.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Perennial Rye always stripes up nice





Cheers


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Cavan806 said:


> Perennial Rye always stripes up nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Rye! Strippers dream! 🔥


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Suburbia Dad said:


> Strippers dream! 🔥


...what are we talking about here??


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Love this thread. Stripes are the best. This is how my Bewitched striped back in June. Warmer times.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Some double doubles with the Swardman @ half inch.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Damn I love this thread - the next LOTM's are definitely going to get sourced from here next growing season!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Love this thread. Stripes are the best. This is how my Bewitched striped back in June. Warmer times.


Bravo! Loving your🔥!!!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> Some double doubles with the Swardman @ half inch.


You could play human chess on that game board! Nice job laying 🔥!!! Looks great.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Suburbia Dad said:


> Some people don't like stripes; I'm not one of those people. I'd stripe my trees if my mower went vertical.
> 
> 1. Let's see some of your 🔥 stripes from the season! Winter is knocking and dormancy is coming. 😢
> 
> ...


Feel free to join in and share a picture of your lawn. #StripesForLife


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

John Deere 220B
Fall 2020 reno


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Your Reno turned out great! So green and look at your &#128293; with no sun! Great job.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Suburbia Dad said:


> Your Reno turned out great! So green and look at your 🔥 with no sun! Great job.


Thanks! Are you originally from Pittsburgh? Couldn't help but notice the steeler shirt in your video and the black and gold logo :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Season wrapping up. Striping some double fatties on the reno.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Suburbia Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Your Reno turned out great! So green and look at your 🔥 with no sun! Great job.
> ...


Nope! But the shirt is comfortable!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Season wrapping up. Striping some double fatties on the reno.


Love the double wide! Looks 🔥!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Memorial Day for the first picture and the last two are from October 14th. I bought a Toro striping kit, but didn't get around to using it this year. I love the look of stripes on the lawn. My friends assume they have OCD, because they have to be straight as possible.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Memorial Day for the first picture and the last two are from October 14th. I bought a Toro striping kit, but didn't get around to using it this year. I love the look of stripes on the lawn. My friends assume they have OCD, because they have to be straight as possible.


Looks great! I know the struggle with leaves. Keep putting the 🔥 down!


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

1st timer diy stripes!


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Stripes with the Timemaster and JD Greens mower


----------



## -MW- (Nov 5, 2018)

Oct, 8th. Honda HRX w/ Toro Striping Kit.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

I worked hard at getting some decent stripes this year. Really got the sense that my KBG is the anti-stripe variety as I burned in the same pattern essentially the whole season and below is probably the best result I had. I would definitely subscribe to the notion that stripes are addictive. I started the year not really thinking of myself as a stripe guy, but went down the path for shits and giggles and now I don't see how I'll ever go stripeless. I've got the checkmate on my HRX and a DIY on the Fiskars reel (photo included).


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Suburbia Dad said:


> Backyard stripes! If the sun was out it would have been even more awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is link to me striping it another day...


LOVE the grass under the trees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Csantucci said:


> 1st timer diy stripes!


Man, I love those! Great 🔥!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

mucknine said:


> I worked hard at getting some decent stripes this year. Really got the sense that my KBG is the anti-stripe variety as I burned in the same pattern essentially the whole season and below is probably the best result I had. I would definitely subscribe to the notion that stripes are addictive. I started the year not really thinking of myself as a stripe guy, but went down the path for s--- and giggles and now I don't see how I'll ever go stripeless. I've got the checkmate on my HRX and a DIY on the Fiskars reel (photo included).


Welcome to the club of striper! Addicting for sure. I can see why you like 🔥! You are making them!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

-MW- said:


> Oct, 8th. Honda HRX w/ Toro Striping Kit.


Great color! You Google that picture? Just kidding. Those look great! Call 911, we need the fire department for that 🔥! In the dark too. Nice work.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

mribbens said:


> Stripes with the Timemaster and JD Greens mower


You can be my neighbor anytime! Dang son!! That side yard 👀🔥!


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

For those that are using a push (either reel or rotary) to get these beautiful stripes, what is your wheel alignment when you mow? I usually overlap one wheel width from the previous mow, which causes some odd lines in between my stripes. Just curious what tips you'd offer if you've got thick, crisp lines.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

AllisonN said:


>


How do I say to my wife... "Hey babe. I need a drone to take pictures of my stripes?" 😆 Your lawn is so clean and on 🔥!


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Suburbia Dad said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lol, you don't!! Just order it, then ask for forgiveness haha! Thank you sir!

Btw I sold mine on the drone with, on trips we take just imagine being able to fly it and see what we can't from the ground. 🤦🏼‍♂️ Now I gotta plan a trip.


----------



## DiggingHoles (Nov 5, 2018)

Love a good striped lawn! Here are highlights from this year for my yard.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

DiggingHoles said:


> Love a good striped lawn! Here are highlights from this year for my yard.


Dang! Those are sweet 🔥! Nice job. I have some work this next year.


----------



## DiggingHoles (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks! You've got a beautiful property to work with! Enjoyed your video as well. Nice work laying down those sweet stripes!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

DiggingHoles said:


> Thanks! You've got a beautiful property to work with! Enjoyed your video as well. Nice work laying down those sweet stripes!


I mowed the back yesterday. This is for a video this week. I went checkers for one of my last mows of the season.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Look at what I noticed on my kids video this morning... 🔥😆



So, is this a single double or single triple? 🤪


----------



## Pjm (Nov 29, 2020)

Tall Fescue, Honda HRX, Toro Striping Kit, 3" HOC.


----------



## jbost93 (Sep 27, 2020)

TTTF, 4inches, Toro Timemaster w/ big league striper


----------



## Pjm (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Pjm said:


> Tall Fescue, Honda HRX, Toro Striping Kit, 3" HOC.


Great 🔥! I'm impressed you can see it at night!!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

jbost93 said:


> TTTF, 4inches, Toro Timemaster w/ big league striper


The Big Leagues are sweet! Lay great 🔥! Your yard looks great. Nice work.


----------



## Appalachian American (Nov 12, 2020)

Not as nice as some in this thread but not bad for July in the transition zone , non irrigated (2nd pic). 1st pic is this November.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Its nothing to write home about but they improved a lot this year. Spring can't come quick enough.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Appalachian American said:


> Not as nice as some in this thread but not bad for July in the transition zone , non irrigated (2nd pic). 1st pic is this November.


Darn great job there! Using only nature's irrigation is impressive. Great 🔥!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Colinwjholding said:


> Its nothing to write home about but they improved a lot this year. Spring can't come quick enough.


You are doing a great job I think! Mine is far from perfect and definitely a work in progress. I can see solid 🔥! Keep grinding!!!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

If you're interested, or bored, I laid a checkered stripe pattern in my backyard. It was completed on Saturday, November 28; two days before we saw our first snow. &#129402; It was dark by 5:30 PM, but I got it in! It was very satisfying for my soul!

Laying Checkered Stripes in Backyard with Riding Lawn Mower - Very Gratifying!

https://youtu.be/_DzrCQAxOyc

Of course, subscribe if you like what I'm doing. Hit that like button.

Keep on striping ladies and gentlemen! I love the &#128293; I'm &#128064;. It is very motivating to keep on grinding this spring.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Not a great view of the stripes or my full lawn but not bad for the last full cut in November. It's covered in snow at the moment. The putting green is cut with a Jacobsen Eclipse 2, the collar and approach are cut with a Toro GM 1000 and the regular yard is cut with a Kubota BX23 with mid mount mower.

Yard View


Green Stripes



One more for fun


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

DbShep said:


> Not a great view of the stripes or my full lawn but not bad for the last full cut in November. It's covered in snow at the moment. The putting green is cut with a Jacobsen Eclipse 2, the collar and approach are cut with a Toro GM 1000 and the regular yard is cut with a Kubota BX23 with mid mount mower.
> 
> Yard View
> 
> ...


Seriously! A natural putting green in your yard. I love it! I see that 🔥 in there!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> For those that are using a push (either reel or rotary) to get these beautiful stripes, what is your wheel alignment when you mow? I usually overlap one wheel width from the previous mow, which causes some odd lines in between my stripes. Just curious what tips you'd offer if you've got thick, crisp lines.


Looking back through this thread I noticed this post. My 21" rotary mower is setup with the front and rear tires in a straight line and they are slightly inside the edge of the deck. The roller is exactly the same width as the wheels. I mow with the wheels right in the wheels tracks. For me this mostly avoids the odd line. Sometimes, like in late fall, when I'm mowing less often and can't see the previous stripes I will get a little off and get a weird stripe but mostly not. I hope this makes sense and helps.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Did someone say stripes?


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

&#128293; all day! Look at those stripes. &#128526;&#128064;


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

@Stuofsci02 Amazingly straight lines! What are you mowing with? Do you know if there are plans to develop the land behind you?


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Some great stuff y'all. I have a toro timecutter ztr I see that toro sells an accessory striper kit and there is the big league for more money. Which is preferrrd and easiest to use ? Or is there another option. Thanks

Stripeless in IN


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> @Stuofsci02 Amazingly straight lines! What are you mowing with? Do you know if there are plans to develop the land behind you?


I am cutting the front with my Toro Flex 21 doing double wides. The back I cut with my JD X304 Tractor with 42" Deck and Big League Striping kit. By doubling with the Flex 21 I can match the stripes from the X304. Front is cut at 3/4" most of the year and back at 1.5".

Next season I am looking at getting a triplex with a 59" cut width. Then I will be laying some super stripes...

There is currently no plans the develop the land behind me. t is currently marked as green space. I am hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

CoopyHarry said:


> Some great stuff y'all. I have a toro timecutter ztr I see that toro sells an accessory striper kit and there is the big league for more money. Which is preferrrd and easiest to use ? Or is there another option. Thanks
> 
> Stripeless in IN


I will give the Big League striper my full recommendation. My back yard stripes have always been done with a big league. I can't comment on the Toro kit.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> CoopyHarry said:
> 
> 
> > Some great stuff y'all. I have a toro timecutter ztr I see that toro sells an accessory striper kit and there is the big league for more money. Which is preferrrd and easiest to use ? Or is there another option. Thanks
> ...


I 2nd the Big League striper. I've had mine for years prior to getting to the reel mowing game.


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

In case you missed it.... I laid a checkered stripe pattern in my backyard using my Big League Striper on a standard lawn mower.

I mowed on Saturday, November 28; two days before we saw our first snow. &#129402; It was dark by 5:30 PM, but I got it in! It was very satisfying for my soul!

Laying Checkered Stripes in Backyard with Riding Lawn Mower - Very Gratifying!

https://youtu.be/_DzrCQAxOyc

I have a front yard one coming soon. I did a double single checkered pattern the next day. I'll post it when I get it done.

Of course, subscribe if you like what I'm doing. Hit that like button.

Keep the stripe thread going! I enjoy the photos and posts!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/7Afp2qq8CNg


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

ABC123 said:


>


You could putts on that the roll true! I 👀 🔥!!! KBG looks 👏.

1. What state are you growing your crop of KBG?

2. Mower information?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Suburbia Dad said:


> You could putts on that the roll true! I 👀 🔥!!! KBG looks 👏.
> 
> 1. What state are you growing your crop of KBG?
> 
> 2. Mower information?


Almost could put on it, its at 3/4in

Minnesota and I used a prostripe 650 or the 220sl.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Love me some stripes!!


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Had a guy ask me if it was real grass. Best moment of 2020


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Some OHIO December Low Mow Stripes.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

My last mow of 2020! I did a single, double, criss-crossed, checkered pattern of lawn stripes...

https://youtu.be/0HYtz9kZUSk

If you like what I'm up to on this channel, subscribe. Stripe on!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

drob14 said:


> Love me some stripes!!


🔥... backyard is rolling sweet!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Jay20nj said:


> Had a guy ask me if it was real grass. Best moment of 2020


Is that real 🔥 ... he should have asked!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> Some OHIO December Low Mow Stripes.


You could get some chess pieces and play on that turf! Great 🔥!


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

O_Poole said:


>


Daaaaang! Great 🔥. How long it take you to do this? Acres of turf?


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


>


These look great! Nice 🔥!!! What are you rolling/ mowing with?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

3 acres of tall fescue.. Normally takes 2 hours but this pattern adds an hour



Suburbia Dad said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

12-13-2020 mow


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

O_Poole said:


> 12-13-2020 mow


👀🔥... double, single, criss cross! Are those old burned in lines on the diagonal stripes?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Suburbia Dad That's my last two mows.. 1st weekend cut double-singles with the ditch then the next weekend double-singles at a 45 giving me the big Diamonds


----------



## Corky (Jun 12, 2020)

Right at 1000sq/ft for me. Seeded after a full reno in October. This a week ago


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Suburbia Dad said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks man. I cut at 3" HOC with my Scag freedomz. I typically use my big checkermate but it had rained the day prior so I opted not to use it. The Scag throws down some nice stripes without the roller. With the roller is crazy how pronounced they get


----------



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

Corky said:


> Right at 1000sq/ft for me. Seeded after a full reno in October. This a week ago


Those are great stripes! 🔥 on that grand! You're grass is soooo dark green. Nice work!


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Corky said:


> Right at 1000sq/ft for me. Seeded after a full reno in October. This a week ago


Good gracious that's amazing looking


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks guys will measure my wheel width and order a big league


----------



## Corky (Jun 12, 2020)

Changed it up for New Year's Eve


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Corky said:


> Changed it up for New Year's Eve


Amazing! I could not find a journal for you. Do you have one? Your lawn is definitely a candidate for LOTM. I'm interested in your fertilizer regimen and maintenance schedule, and I'm sure others are too.


----------



## Corky (Jun 12, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Corky said:
> 
> 
> > Changed it up for New Year's Eve
> ...


I do on Instagram. (

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAUA0A1Jac_/
 ) But I'll be doing one here as well. This was seeded in October after a torturous 1 man with a shovel and renovation that started as



I'll get the journal going here ASAP of what it took to get here ( first attempt at anything lawn related ) 👍


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Does this counts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Corky (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes it does!


----------

